# Price drop



## roguewave24 (Jan 3, 2014)

Crutchfield and amazon have Tivo mini selling for 79.99


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice. Does anyone know what wholesale price TiVo charges retailers for the Mini? I'm just curious how much further the Mini price could possibly fall.


----------



## cpgar11 (Oct 19, 2007)

I just purchased a mini (Thursday 3/13) for $49.99 directly through tivo by calling them and asking if they had any currently deals on the mini. The rep I spoke with verified my account and offered me the $49.99 price. I purchased it and expecting it this week. I would suggest calling Tivo directly.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Does this imply a forthcoming update?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

cpgar11 said:


> I just purchased a mini (Thursday 3/13) for $49.99 directly through tivo by calling them and asking if they had any currently deals on the mini. The rep I spoke with verified my account and offered me the $49.99 price. I purchased it and expecting it this week. I would suggest calling Tivo directly.


$49.99 is an awesome price. I'm guessing that's pretty darn close to the wholesale price they charge retailers.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

cpgar11 said:


> I just purchased a mini (Thursday 3/13) for $49.99 directly through tivo by calling them and asking if they had any currently deals on the mini. The rep I spoke with verified my account and offered me the $49.99 price. I purchased it and expecting it this week. I would suggest calling Tivo directly.


Did you buy anything else on the order or was it just the Mini?


----------



## cpgar11 (Oct 19, 2007)

On that day, one mini is all I inquired about and purchased. During the first week of last month, I did purchase a roamio plus by calling in directly to tivo.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

cpgar11 said:


> On that day, one mini is all I inquired about and purchased. During the first week of last month, I did purchase a roamio plus by calling in directly to tivo.


How much was the Plus?


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I tried with online chat to see what deals they had on a Mini and they couldn't do a thing. I'll try to call on the phone later.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

dmk1974 said:


> I tried with online chat to see what deals they had on a Mini and they couldn't do a thing. I'll try to call on the phone later.


TiVo has no sense of loyalty to existing customers. I called and told them I was interested in 2 TiVo Mini boxes for my kids. Would result in 2 Premiere 4 boxes and 4 Mini's in my house, all with Lifetime.

The rep told me that he could offer me 1 box at $50 if I bought the other at the full $100 price. This was after I told him that I could get 2 at Amazon for $80 each (no tax, 2 day ship with my Prime). $150 plus tax would probably cost a hair more for me and take longer to get.

If both at $50, I'd have ordered. But for them to offer a "deal" to match what it sells for from Amazon...screw that.


----------



## cpgar11 (Oct 19, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> How much was the Plus?


I paid $349.99 for the Roamio Plus on Feb 7th of this year. I am on a $9.99 month-to-month plan on this unit. The rep transferred the $9.99 month-to-month service I had on a 2-tuner Premiere that I have been using over the last several years. I also have a lifetime Series 2 & Series 3 unit on my account.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

dmk1974 said:


> TiVo has no sense of loyalty to existing customers. I called and told them I was interested in 2 TiVo Mini boxes for my kids. Would result in 2 Premiere 4 boxes and 4 Mini's in my house, all with Lifetime.


I guess you missed the recent promo where Tivo advisors got Minis for $25, I picked up one myself w/lifetime. I would call that being loyal to at least some of us. All you have to do is sign up for their monthly surveys to become an advisor.

http://www3.tivo.com/panel/index.do


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> I guess you missed the recent promo where Tivo advisors got Minis for $25, I picked up one myself w/lifetime. I would call that being loyal to at least some of us. All you have to do is sign up for their monthly surveys to become an advisor.
> 
> http://www3.tivo.com/panel/index.do


I had signed up for that a long time ago, but never received anything on it. Oh well. Just tried again. I guess continuously having multiple TiVo boxes since 1999 only gets you a price-match to Amazon.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Might've also been tied to actually completing some surveys or it was just random. I did some when I first signed up but quit after a while when it was obvious they were ignoring a lot of the comments about the Premiere.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I am on the TiVo Advisors and didn't get the offer, otherwise I would have purchased one as well. I have two already and my guess is that they offered the $25 deal to those who didn't have one or only had one to get more feedback and information going forward for those who actually participate in the surveys. Just a hunch.


----------



## truman861 (Jul 14, 2012)

Best buy has it for 99.99 however they price match just about anyone including Walmart who only has it online with ship to home or ship to store at 79.99. Bought two now that way and saved 40.00 total


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

I was able to score a pretty sweet deal today. Two minis shipped for 112


Product Description Qty Item Price Tax* Total
S00040 TiVo Mini Bundle, 1 Year, Monthly 1 $ 5.99 $ 0.00 $ 5.99
RA9200 TiVo Mini (RA9200) 1 $ 49.99 $ 3.00 $ 52.99
S00040 TiVo Mini Bundle, 1 Year, Monthly 1 $ 5.99 $ 0.00 $ 5.99
RA9200 TiVo Mini (RA9200) 1 $ 49.99 $ 3.00 $ 52.99


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

cr33p said:


> I was able to score a pretty sweet deal today. Two minis shipped for 112
> 
> Product Description Qty Item Price Tax* Total
> S00040 TiVo Mini Bundle, 1 Year, Monthly 1 $ 5.99 $ 0.00 $ 5.99
> ...


If I was offered that deal, I would have ordered as well. But for some reason their "deal" to me was only 1 box at $50 and then full price $100 for the 2nd one. Was your order over the telephone? And do you already have any TiVo Mini boxes?


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

dmk1974 said:


> If I was offered that deal, I would have ordered as well. But for some reason their "deal" to me was only 1 box at $50 and then full price $100 for the 2nd one. Was your order over the telephone? And do you already have any TiVo Mini boxes?


Yes it was over the telephone, and yes I currently have one Mini. I have a fair amount of Tivo equipment, maybe they where feeling generous that day.


----------



## dropmmm69 (Mar 25, 2014)

I called customer service and asked for any promotions. They said no, so I told her i saw mention on forums that they would do the mini for 50.00 dollars. She put me on hold and came back and said if I get the lifetime she would honor the 50.00 for the mini. I purchased it. thanks


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice. Even $50 for the unit is still a total cost of $200 vs. $250, so not a huge drop overall.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bigg said:


> Nice. Even $50 for the unit is still a total cost of $200 vs. $250, so not a huge drop overall.


I would call a 20% drop pretty big.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I would call a 20% drop pretty big.


I suppose it could add up if you're buying a bunch of them...


----------



## dsiebenh (Jan 9, 2002)

As of this past weekend TiVo sold me 2 minis for $50 each, as long as I bought lifetime.


----------

